# Share your favorite blizzard story.....



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

One of mine was receiving calls from people telling me how they "had to get to work"....... I just kept telling them, you're not going anywhere, no one is.
It took me 7 hours for my first 7 houses, the plow would not back drag, the snow was too high. Every driveway had to be broken down by the garage door for the plow to drag the snow back.
I was a battering ram for 3 days straight.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Blizzard of 93 in cny

Snow was spring snow heavy and wet, people shoveling with no where to put it except the road plow would come thru and put it back in the drives!

I said screw this and bolted a sheet of 3/4 plywood to my van !!
I had the cleanest driveway in the development in seconds lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

My best one was the year we had back to back blizzard 
Had 10'' then 2 days later had a 18'' With very little rest time. The 2 days between the storms we had wind. So was drifting. Then that 2nd one came with more wind, it shut my town down. You know its bad when you going between jobs you had to plow your way there.
Thank god I had a V plow everybody that ran straight plows was stuck somewhere. Even the City trucks and that first time seeing road graders in town running with there big V plows
We push snow till we couldn't once that was done. We ran loaders for 3 days pushing piles back so be ready for the next storm and nothing came.
I live in the country took county graders 3 days to get to my road 
This what My road look like after they opened it up


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Driving to my next stop, saw a police vehicle a tahoe, stuck in the snow pulled up next to him and asked if he was ok. Snow covering half the tire. He said I'm stuck I said I'll get you out, i grabbed a chain proceeded to get him out and told him to put in 4 wheel drive if he hadn't already, he looks at me and says i don't have 4 wheel drive. I said what are you doing out he replied getting lunch for the station


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

During my heroic plan to plow through the blizzard of 2011, my friend who was in the same crazy club, called me in the height of the whiteout and said he had no idea where he was!! I thought he was kidding but he actually became disorientated driving the same route he drove for years and ended up five miles off course somewhere near lake Michigan. He didn't have gps, so he had to drive to a street sign, clean it off by hand and read it to me so I could figure out where he was. I'll never forget that night, 60 mph wind, thundersnow, zero visibility, it was surreal.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

2011 storm plowing all night and day. The only ruts on the road where mine going from one sight to the other. The best was sitting on rt 14 and about 10 sleds pull up wait for the light to change and boom they where gone lol. Cop sitting at the gas station just shakeing his head cause he could do anything about it.


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

During the height of the storm in 2011, one of my windshield wipers was so caked with snow and ice that I rolled down my window to pop it against the windshield and it just came off in my hand. I just threw it out, it wasn't working anyway.
Picking up people walking who left their cars in the middle of the road and driving them to a gas station.
Crazy days.......


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

having my answering machine buried with messages from people I never heard of wanting to get plowed out and having to tell them it could be three days to get to them. the snow was so wet and heavy that the tractors had to open up the drives and then trucks could do the rest. told most people it would be a 50.00 charge per drive and most said that's way to much. get your shovel out!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

nothing close to what you guys have gone through from what ive read so far but last year during the march blizzard, prior to the storm me and my dad were running around looking at our places and we said how hasnt someone hit one of these light poles yet (they were like a foot high and no way to see them) so of course it was snowing so hard i couldnt see them and hit one. I got out and looked and it was just crooked and cracked a little and when i went back after the storm to see how much it might cost, it was already fixed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I only know if it;s bad out if they cancel bingo.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The last one lots of snow.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

ours is not done being written


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Blizzard of 77.That's my dad drove around the whole time in a Dodge!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Missed our jobs by a mile or more


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

grandview;1970459 said:


> Blizzard of 77.That's my dad drove around the whole time in a Dodge!


wow love it i got a little dodge it has impressed me as a one owner. Your pic is awesome tho what a great memory


----------

